

Open letter to Glenn Greenwald asking for names to be named - dkulchenko
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1-6MsK9f75ZbZ6QjgtfE5kfXEQ_sQKciTqtJsx-bLchw/view?hl=en&forcehl=1

======
Wingman4l7
> [Disclaimer: The views expressed in this letter are my own, and do not
> represent those of my employer.]

It's really sad that you have to have that as a header these days; it should
be obvious and go without saying.

------
Wingman4l7
Since this is an open letter, do you accept open proofreading? =P

"Hiding this information about these vulnerabilities from terrorist _S_ [...]"

